# Winter in the Costa Del Sol



## mindxb

Hi There

Can someone give me an average on winter temps in the Costa Del Sol? After living in a sandpit for over ten years, I'm thinking it's the one part of Spain that can offer a mild winter...

Thanks


----------



## jojo

mindxb said:


> Hi There
> 
> Can someone give me an average on winter temps in the Costa Del Sol? After living in a sandpit for over ten years, I'm thinking it's the one part of Spain that can offer a mild winter...
> 
> Thanks


eerrrmm - it doesnt go below freezing very often, but its not all that hot either, especially at night. The weather tends to be wet, windy and cold. The trouble with Spain is that the houses arent built for the cold or wet and tend to be difficult and costy to heat and suffer with damp. So the outside temperature doesnt really reflect the fact that you sit indoors huddled around a fire most evenings. At least in the UK you have central heating, carpets, double glazing, insulation. I have to say, I prefer the UK in the winter

Sorry, I'm not saying the right things am I

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

mindxb said:


> Hi There
> 
> Can someone give me an average on winter temps in the Costa Del Sol? After living in a sandpit for over ten years, I'm thinking it's the one part of Spain that can offer a mild winter...
> 
> Thanks


try this Màlaga, Spain Forecast : Weather Underground

I've set it to Málaga - you can change the town at the top

at the bottom left is a tool for checking weather history - just pick a date


----------



## mindxb

jojo said:


> eerrrmm - it doesnt go below freezing very often, but its not all that hot either, especially at night. The weather tends to be wet, windy and cold. The trouble with Spain is that the houses arent built for the cold or wet and tend to be difficult andf costy to heat and suffer with damp. So the outside temperature doesnt really reflect the fact that you sit indoors huddled around a fire most evenings. At least in the UK you have central heating, carpets, double glazing, insulation. I have to say, I prefer the UK in the winter
> 
> Sorry, I'm not saying the right things am I
> 
> Jo xxx


Yikes... Winter in the UK sounds like my worst nightmare! Thought it was quite mild in the Costa Del Sol in winter with not too much rain. I can remember lying on the beach in Fuengirola (many moons ago) on Xmas Day. Hey, but what do I know!


----------



## xabiaxica

mindxb said:


> Yikes... Winter in the UK sounds like my worst nightmare! Thought it was quite mild in the Costa Del Sol in winter with not too much rain. I can remember lying on the beach in Fuengirola (many moons ago) on Xmas Day. Hey, but what do I know!


Xmas day itself where I am is always dry & sunny

the 24th & 26th are usually cold & wet - go figure :confused2:


----------



## Guest

mindxb said:


> Yikes... Winter in the UK sounds like my worst nightmare! Thought it was quite mild in the Costa Del Sol in winter with not too much rain. I can remember lying on the beach in Fuengirola (many moons ago) on Xmas Day. Hey, but what do I know!


It's different most years, last winter was actually quite mild right on the coast.. never normally drops below 10 degrees. Winter before was dreadful and seemed to rain from about December to May - makes for a great ski season on the Sierra Nevada of course so not all bad. Two winters before that it was lovely, often on the beach and remember it being 20+ degrees in Jan.

Weather is also very localised down here with whatever mountains behind you causing different weather systems. You can drive along the coast road and see the temps drop 10 degrees and go from glorious sunshine to dark clouds and rain within 5 minutes


----------



## jojo

mindxb said:


> Yikes... Winter in the UK sounds like my worst nightmare! Thought it was quite mild in the Costa Del Sol in winter with not too much rain. I can remember lying on the beach in Fuengirola (many moons ago) on Xmas Day. Hey, but what do I know!


yes, there are days where its hot and sunny and they are lovely, but its not always like that. I'd say on average, you get about 4 days a week like that during the winter (November - April), the other 4 days a week, will be rain (and it really rains), windy and not warm! The last two winters I think it rained almost constantly from December thru til the end of March - can anyone else remember?????? I'm sure my moans are well documented on here, cos I did moan alot!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mindxb

xabiachica said:


> try this Màlaga, Spain Forecast : Weather Underground
> 
> I've set it to Málaga - you can change the town at the top
> 
> at the bottom left is a tool for checking weather history - just pick a date


Well according to that, January is between a high of 18ish and a low of 10. Sounds ok to me. We are experiencing 43+ degrees everyday here now, until at least....oh, beginning of October. I need to escape! Europe here I come


----------



## Alcalaina

It's a Mediterranean climate so typically mild temperatures with lots of rainfall in winter, high temperatures and no rain at all in summer.

Sunny winter days are my favourite time, and even despite the rain there are plenty of those. But as Jo says, the houses are built for heat not cold and indoors it can get bloody freezing!

If you go a bit further east towards Almeria the winters are milder and drier than the CDS.


----------



## mindxb

Alcalaina said:


> It's a Mediterranean climate so typically mild temperatures with lots of rainfall in winter, high temperatures and no rain at all in summer.
> 
> Sunny winter days are my favourite time, and even despite the rain there are plenty of those. But as Jo says, the houses are built for heat not cold and indoors it can get bloody freezing!
> 
> If you go a bit further east towards Almeria the winters are milder and drier than the CDS.


That is interesting... from my fading memories of holidays in Spain... I always though CDS was the hottest/mildest. Might start looking into Almeria as well then. The weather is important to us as you can tell


----------



## jojo

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/76185-winter-back.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/76770-weather.html?highlight=weather

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/73059-floods.html?highlight=weather

Jo xxx


----------



## mindxb

xabiachica said:


> Xmas day itself where I am is always dry & sunny
> 
> the 24th & 26th are usually cold & wet - go figure :confused2:


Can't be bad


----------



## mindxb

ShinyAndy said:


> It's different most years, last winter was actually quite mild right on the coast.. never normally drops below 10 degrees. Winter before was dreadful and seemed to rain from about December to May - makes for a great ski season on the Sierra Nevada of course so not all bad. Two winters before that it was lovely, often on the beach and remember it being 20+ degrees in Jan.
> 
> Weather is also very localised down here with whatever mountains behind you causing different weather systems. You can drive along the coast road and see the temps drop 10 degrees and go from glorious sunshine to dark clouds and rain within 5 minutes


Yeah, I guess if the coast suffers the skiing doesn't... sounds lovely after a decade of 25-45 degrees with the odd 50 thrown in for good measure. I think it's what you call 4 seasons... have forgotten all about those


----------



## mindxb

jojo said:


> yes, there are days where its hot and sunny and they are lovely, but its not always like that. I'd say on average, you get about 4 days a week like that during the winter (November - April), the other 4 days a week, will be rain (and it really rains), windy and not warm! The last two winters I think it rained almost constantly from December thru til the end of March - can anyone else remember?????? I'm sure my moans are well documented on here, cos I did moan alot!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I do hate incessant rain... but really need to experience seasons again - and on balance it doesn't sound too bad - but don't quote me on that! I'm sure the summer is lovely and helps you to forget the mixed bag of winter/spring...


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> yes, there are days where its hot and sunny and they are lovely, but its not always like that. I'd say on average, you get about 4 days a week like that during the winter (November - April), the other 4 days a week, will be rain (and it really rains), windy and not warm! The last two winters I think it rained almost constantly from December thru til the end of March - can anyone else remember?????? I'm sure my moans are well documented on here, cos I did moan alot!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


you might want to check how many days there are in a week


----------



## Guest

The bad weather isn't typical, in fact if it wasn't for the rain we had a few winters ago the place was about to turn into a desert and water rationing was going to come into effect such was the state of the reservoirs (some were down to only 10% capacity)


----------



## 90199

Perhaps you should consider the Canary Islands?


----------



## jojo

mindxb said:


> I do hate incessant rain... but really need to experience seasons again - and on balance it doesn't sound too bad - but don't quote me on that! I'm sure the summer is lovely and helps you to forget the mixed bag of winter/spring...


True! Its worth reading how it was at the time and you'll get a feel for it. But yes, once the better weather arrives, it all becomes a distant memory. I think it was made worse for me cos two winters ago the rain was so bad that we flooded in and I was unable to get out of the house. We ran out of gas cylinders and my dear doggie caught pneumonia and I couldnt get him to the vet and sadly he died

Jo xxx


----------



## mindxb

ShinyAndy said:


> The bad weather isn't typical, in fact if it wasn't for the rain we had a few winters ago the place was about to turn into a desert and water rationing was going to come into effect such was the state of the reservoirs (some were down to only 10% capacity)


That's exactly what I was thinking... having lived in a desert for so long, you so the benefits to a season that includes fairly regular rainfall...


----------



## mindxb

Hepa said:


> Perhaps you should consider the Canary Islands?


No... definitely don't want to be on an island made of volcanic ash. We are craving culture and being part of Europe again... within easy distance to both of our families, and having a beautiful country to travel around. Not much to see here I'm afraid, and it gets to you after a while, especially once you have a family.


----------



## 90199

mindxb said:


> No... definitely don't want to be on an island made of volcanic ash. We are craving culture and being part of Europe again... within easy distance to both of our families, and having a beautiful country to travel around. Not much to see here I'm afraid, and it gets to you after a while, especially once you have a family.


Obvious from your reply that you have never visited our beautiful green occidental isles, or experienced the culture of the islanders, and I believe we are still part of the E.U.

I was mainly thinking that the climate might be more suitable, no heating needed in the winter, summers that are not too hot. There are some very good international schools on the larger islands of Tenerife and better still on Gran Canaria.

Still if the Iberian peninsular is your choice then good luck, but do come for a holiday sometime, in the winter perhaps

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina

In Andalucia the seasons are very marked, which I love. The best times are April-June and September-November, when it is usually warm and sunny but not too hot to actually go out in the daytime (like it is right now!) In the winter months the countryside turns green and lush, like Ireland but warmer.


----------



## jimenato

jojo said:


> yes, there are days where its hot and sunny and they are lovely, but its not always like that. I'd say on average, you get about 4 days a week like that during the winter (November - April), the other 4 days a week, will be rain (and it really rains), windy and not warm! The last two winters I think it rained almost constantly from December thru til the end of March - can anyone else remember?????? I'm sure my moans are well documented on here, cos I did moan alot!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


OOH!! I need your love babe...


----------



## mindxb

Hepa said:


> Obvious from your reply that you have never visited our beautiful green occidental isles, or experienced the culture of the islanders, and I believe we are still part of the E.U.
> 
> I was mainly thinking that the climate might be more suitable, no heating needed in the winter, summers that are not too hot. There are some very good international schools on the larger islands of Tenerife and better still on Gran Canaria.
> 
> Still if the Iberian peninsular is your choice then good luck, but do come for a holiday sometime, in the winter perhaps
> 
> Hepa


Morning, I have actually visited all of the canaries. They are just too remote for us - want to travel around Europe again and have lots of weekend city breaks. I honestly don't remember lush surroundings - thought Lanzarote had a lunar type landscape. Not meant as an insult - just my own memory


----------



## mindxb

Alcalaina said:


> In Andalucia the seasons are very marked, which I love. The best times are April-June and September-November, when it is usually warm and sunny but not too hot to actually go out in the daytime (like it is right now!) In the winter months the countryside turns green and lush, like Ireland but warmer.


Sounds lovely - hopefully not as wet as Ireland! My mother is Irish and I remember far too much rain


----------



## pladecalvo

jojo said:


> The last two winters I think it rained almost constantly from December thru til the end of March - can anyone else remember??????


Me! Me!, Me! I can tell you exactly...well for near Valencia anyway because I'm one of those sad gits that take an interest in the weather.

*2007.*
Rain = 30 days
Fair = 62 days.
Sun = 263 days.

*2008.*
Rain = 42 days
Fair = 48 days.
Sun = 275 days.

*2009.*
Rain = 26 days
Fair = 28 days
Sun = 311 days.

I stopped recording the weather in November 2010 (that's when the medication started to work ) but up until 1st November 2010 it was 

Rain = 22 days.
Fair = 35 days.
Sun = 248 days.


----------



## mindxb

Admirable past-time/job - it has proved useful. Cheers


----------



## chuzupop

mindxb said:


> Hi There
> 
> Can someone give me an average on winter temps in the Costa Del Sol? After living in a sandpit for over ten years, I'm thinking it's the one part of Spain that can offer a mild winter...
> 
> Thanks


Bloody Cold!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Stravinsky

Every year in the summer we reflect on the fact that we forget how cold it was in the winter months. Every year in the winter we reflect on the fact that we forget how hot it was in the summer


----------



## jojo

Stravinsky said:


> Every year in the summer we reflect on the fact that we forget how cold it was in the winter months. Every year in the winter we reflect on the fact that we forget how hot it was in the summer


You soon forget both when its gone dont you!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mickw

jojo said:


> yes, there are days where its hot and sunny and they are lovely, but its not always like that. I'd say on average, you get about 4 days a week like that during the winter (November - April), the other 4 days a week, will be rain (and it really rains), windy and not warm! The last two winters I think it rained almost constantly from December thru til the end of March - can anyone else remember?????? I'm sure my moans are well documented on here, cos I did moan alot!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


wow!! an eight day week,, wellinthe uk last year we had winter start in september,snow in nov and dec,-7 to 10 in SURREY until feb when it rained till april.April was nice,may rained and as we speak,its july and peeing with rain and to top it off i have just put on my heating


----------

